# Need You chin bump experts



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Just got a huge gold 9", well the length is not Huge but the thickness is unbelievable, leading me to believe that it is fairly old, although fishes past history is unknown.

Here is the thing. I have so much expierience, but I have not had a chin bump in over 6 years, so I forgot what to do.

So, I appreciate this help.

Got what I would call a super looking gold spilo, has what looks to be a pimple on the lower jaw, not affecting the overall Jaw growth. None the less, it bothers the hell out of me. If I am keeping him solo, what is the fastest way to get this guy perfect "chinned".

Thanks,

RW


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you could add salt. some people say let algae grow on the tank. you can also cut it off but it will come back if hes still bumping it. congrats and post pics please.
wes


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

At most I would add salt. From what I have seen, they go away on their own most of the time. You need to worry about it when it starts looking nasty or doesnt go away for a while.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

experts, thanks guys, I did the searches, I love the personal help though, god bless you both. I will get some pics up asap, it is an absolutely perfect fish, no scar tissue, just looks like a small zit that stickes out from the chin, surely not a long term problem. I need to know why that the past owner had him for 5 months and he says the mark was the same.

The fish has the same thickness of a rhom, first time seen with a spilo, like I said unless it is an old ass female.
rw


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

The biggest thing to cause chin bumps on Serra's is rocks and hard decor in the tank.

Does he ram the glass?

You can't stop him ramming the glass if he does, but you can reduce the bump by removing all hard decor from your tank.

My Rhom used to always damage his chin on this crap.

I found that once I'd taken all this out of my tank, my Rhom's chin healed up nicely.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My old rhombeus had a bump on his chin as well. After three months it still wasn't gone. So I went to the VET and he have removed the bump. After that there was a little scar/mark, but it healed pretty good


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

jan said:


> My old rhombeus had a bump on his chin as well. After three months it still wasn't gone. So I went to the VET and he have removed the bump. After that there was a little scar/mark, but it healed pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he he i just found this post amusing for some reason. taking your piranha to the vet. lol

like everyone else said, dont worry about it. maybe a little salt. it should go away on its own


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > My old rhombeus had a bump on his chin as well. After three months it still wasn't gone. So I went to the VET and he have removed the bump. After that there was a little scar/mark, but it healed pretty good :nod:
> ...


Yeah I know, but my next door neighbour is a vet and he came by me, so I didn't have to bring my rhom to him :laugh: In my opinion a vet is always better for the health of the fish than trying to remove it yourself :nod:


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

how the heck did they do that?!?!?!


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

not everybody has the option of a vet, but non the less, it is something to always consider though, very interesting.

Well I just got him yesterday, but the previous owner says it was there for 5 months already. I just like all my fish to be perfect, and to me its a flaw.

After 12hrs of observation, I don't see him touch any glass, but I will watch.

It really looks like something that can be cut off.

If anybody knows clay, years and years ago he had a geryi that had just a silly looking bump on its chin, looked mutated. This lookes like a very small "pimple".

I think that if I net the fish, have somebody hold him down, I could trim it off in about 7 seconds. But, I don't know if the piranha would want this make shift "surgery", if I do this I will get some before and after photo's.

I want to believe that it could go away, I had reds, many years ago that would get them, then they would fall off. But, when the dude said it was on for 5 months, that got me concerned.
rw


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you will be exremely lucky if the bump goes away on its own. i have had the a ton of huge piranahas with chin bumps and they never went away. frankenstein has a huge one. grosse gurkes rhom used to have a huge one, over a 1" long. the guy i sold it to cut it off. plus piranhaking cuts them off. you have to get a sterile surgical knife brand new and just do it. them things are sharp it will be easy. just make sure to add salt after to help it heal. personally though i just leave mine. i dont feel like hacking my fish up and the bumps dont really bother me. do what you want p's are strong. good luck
wes

a huge chin bump on frankenstein. the bottom pic shows how some got ripped off while fighting.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I personally don't do anything. I leave the fish alone and as long as he stops rubbing up against the glass it will go away. Its when you startle the fish and he starts freaking out and runs into the glass all over the place is when this occurs or if you happen to have a very aggressive fish. I just keep the water pristine to avoid infections.


----------



## Christian_Polk (Oct 16, 2005)

I just looked in my tank today and saw 1 on my red's chin................what to do?


----------

